
Feedback for Probstack – Find problems that are worth solving - pradeep23
https://www.probstack.io
======
pradeep23
Hi all,

Hope you are safe and well.

I would like to know your feedback and first impressions on
[https://www.probstack.io](https://www.probstack.io) a community to find
problems that are worth solving!

A place to raise, discuss and get problems solved that are worth it
organically.

A little background on how it all started in 2019.

I have seen successful failures with most of my projects since last few years
except 'How's It Like' \- www.howsitlike.com which is doing great! ;) This
took me back to the first step of understanding if I'm looking at the right
problem at all that needs a solution. Often times, I found majority of the
products are solving something that is not actually broken and not worth
fixing it.

I started curiously searching for some real problems from users so that I can
pick the most pressing problem in that list and work on that. I ended up
finding thousands of articles and content on how to find problems that are
worth solving but there is no actual platform where this can be initiated.
I've seen loads of time, effort and money going into products that ended up
failing and most of the times, the reason being the product is not of interest
to the users!

This is where our initial MVP started off in 2019 Feb..

Kicked off in February 2019 with a small community of people raising,
discussing and sharing problems in an excel sheet.

In April 2019, we have launched 'ProShareUs' \- 'Share your problems with us'
through a minimal product and that helped us reach more people.

And in 2020, we are redesigning and rebranding our product as 'Probstack' \-
'Find problems that are worth solving' to better reflect our mission and stand
out.

I'm happy to be re-launching very soon and would love to speak to people who
have frustrating problems and also to curious makers who are looking for
valuable problems.

Here is our landing page meanwhile we launch -
[https://www.probstack.io](https://www.probstack.io)

Many thanks!!

